
Fresco - A Beautiful Responsive Lightbox - staaky
http://www.frescojs.com
======
philjackson
These things break the web by making it impossible for me to send a link
pointing at the lightboxed content to a friend.

~~~
mike-cardwell
And there's no reason that this has to be the case either. The JavaScript
history API could be used to push unique URLs into the address bar on each
image view.

------
kaolinite
No arrow key support and er, why would I pay for a lightbox?

Edit: <http://projects.nickstakenburg.com/tipped/> on other hand is something
I will pay for - looks fantastic.

------
activedecay
"Fresco is a beautiful responsive lightbox."

There's nothing beautiful about watermarks or wasting €49.

------
sebilasse
I bought <http://projects.nickstakenburg.com/tipped/> from the same author.
Well done and constantly updated, never regretted. Maybe just give it some
time.

~~~
cubicle67
Slightly off topic - since I cancelled my PayPal account they've refused to
process any credit card payments using the card that was linked to my PayPal
account, which happens to be my only credit card. This means that I'm unable
to purchase anything from anyone who uses PayPal as their sole payment option.
A bit of hunting on the interwebs shows I'm not the only person this has
happened to

------
rktjmp
Fancybox2 (<http://fancyapps.com/fancybox/>) is also responsive, though the
site seems to be unresponsive (ha) at the moment.

Ironic that Fresco's actual page isn't responsive, I thought the overlay was
adding huge scroll bars.

Fancybox is also free, does other media (video, etc) & can group content. It's
pretty easy to theme if you are not scared of CSS.

~~~
hisyam
I just checked your link... Fancybox isn't free for commercial websites.

------
dkroy
Or you could download <http://www.jacklmoore.com/colorbox> and set the height
and width to a percentage. That has always worked for me. You can choose to
put pretty much anything in there, not to mention that it is licensed under
the MIT License.

Still great work though, you got my vote, hope you sell a bunch of licenses!

~~~
jackmoore
I'm colorbox's author, and just wanted to say thanks for the recommendation.

------
viseztrance
I'm not against making money on the web, but seriously who would buy a
lightbox in 2012?

~~~
mobweb
It's actually quite difficult to find a Lightbox that can be used in
production and works across all devices and browsers, supporting more than
just images. At least I haven't found one yet, so I will definitely check this
out.

~~~
zoneinfinite
This script looks terrible on mobile browsers. 50 Euros for this?

------
adamzochowski
Good: Escape key works to exit.

Missing: Doesn't respond to space / pgdown / left-right arrows.

Missing: Can't drag the image with mouse to flip to next image.

General page design issue: Page has style disabling outline on all anchors,
making keyboard navigation (tab / shift tab) navigation downright impossible.
Please make sure I can use tab / shift tab to browse the site.

General page design issue: Disabling the style rule 'outline-style:none' does
make site usable with keyboard. But only somewhat, because you still can't tab
onto the demonstrations.

------
ChrisNorstrom
It's beautiful, gorgeous, clean, and elegant. And the little subtle lightened
inner outlines on all the images just make them pop out from the black
background without being visually intrusive. Very nice. I'm dying to use it on
a project.

?) Does it support ajax and iframes?

!) " _the next/prev arrows move underneath my cursor based on the size of the
image._ " - You can use the 3rd example on the top row and keep the next/prev
arrows outside the image, thus solving the problem.

!) " _No arrow key support and er, why would I pay for a lightbox?_ " - If the
author doesn't add it you can use this:
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2259690/how-to-get-the-
ar...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2259690/how-to-get-the-arrow-keys-
on-the-keyboard-to-trigger-navigation-previous-next-p) It's really easy to
implement. Also, you should pay because it's a beautiful and elegant solution.
Men and Apple fans agree, beautiful things come at a high price, and people do
pay it. The price is a tad bit too high though.

The images used in the demo are beautiful but... man, Instagram filters have
really taken their toll on video and images. The problem with style is that it
eventually gets old.

------
tayl0r

      "In fact, Fresco in the first truly responsive lightbox.
      Give the demonstrations a try to see what that means,
      make sure to adjust your screen size (or rotate your
      device)."
    

On OSX Chrome I resized my browser and all it seemed to do was scale the
content. It didn't change any layouts or do any "magic"... How is this so
special?

~~~
cdmoyer
On my iphone, clicking an image opened as a tiny thumbnail at the top right
and I couldn't navigate to the other images. A lightbox that worke on desktop
and mobile smoothly would be great. But this doesn't see to be it. (and even
better, as others note, handled links and herfs nicely.)

------
Trezoid
I don't understand why so few lightbox plugins (and sites with custom ones) do
the actual image link properly.

The image should be a link either to a page for that specific image (facebook
style) or just to the full sized image itself. That way if the person has js
disabled, or middle clicks, or opens in new tab they'll still get the image,
but you can intercept a normal click and show the pretty lightbox if they're
browsing "normally".

It's not like it's super complex or anything, but everyone goes the "image is
only useful for the lightbox" path.

------
webjunkie
When I read "fullscreen zoom" I thought it would maybe use fullscreen APIs...
so far I haven't found that. Does anyone know a lightbox that does that well
(like Facebook photos)?

------
lukasko
I was very disappointed that it didn't even preload the images. Watching the
spinner most of the time makes for a crappy UX.

------
Tmmrn
So beautiful...

<http://ompldr.org/vZmdvOQ>

------
asdfprou
I like the "zoom" example - but it looks like there is more to the picture.
Maybe you could include an indicator that shows when you have hit the edge of
a page?

~~~
nhebb
I looked at the source image and there wasn't any more to the image. Of
course, the only reason I checked is because I had the same feeling, so I
didn't like the panning. It didn't feel responsive, and I had to move the
mouse all the way from the bottom to the top to pan the full image. If they
tightened the panning and added a top indicator, it would be much better.

------
alpb
Why don't they do this open source and free. Isn't that something can be
cloneable by a good JavaScript developer in a single day? I just don't get it.

~~~
citricsquid
An entire day of a good Javascript developers time is worth less than $75 to
you?

~~~
alpb
Note that this is one-time fee and after that it will be open source. Selling
it for 95€ (>170$) for each license is just a way of making too much money out
of such an easy thing.

------
lsh
Fancybox and Fancybox 2 have mousewheel support for navigating backwards and
forwards through a set of images which is just fantastic.

------
nicholassmith
I've been looking for something to replace Fancybox for a while, so this looks
like a nice option.

------
honzacz
Too bad it does not work in Android Froyo's browser.

~~~
pbhjpbhj
In Maxthon on Android 2 it worked quite well but I had to scroll up to the top
of the page to find the overlay+image.

------
mhd
Anyone else still confused by the word "responsive"? I always expect something
with a high degree of interaction, widgets etc., instead of just meaning
"resizes how HTML should resize".

~~~
jrajav
In the context of web design, responsive means that the webpage adjusts
elegantly to different browser form factors and navigation capabilities.
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Responsive_Web_Design>

~~~
mhd
I'm aware of that. But as I've said, that term still tends to confuse me at
first, especially when it's not paired immediately with "web design" or
"layout". It's a pretty common word, and this very specific meaning has been
around for, what, two years?

------
debacle
I thought modal windows were a solved problem.

------
benhomie
Might have stole my heart from Fancybox.

------
HugoDias
No keypress changes?

------
twodayslate
No keyboard support?

~~~
superchink
There is keyboard support:

[http://www.frescojs.com/documentation/options#options_keyboa...](http://www.frescojs.com/documentation/options#options_keyboard)

------
tshadwell
I turned my monitor upside-down and it didn't do anything- is it broken?

